# Garden spiders.



## aliclarke86 (12 Jul 2013)

Don't know if anyone has any knowledge about these little beasties but I have never seen one of these little guys before






Total body length is about 6mm so only a littlin

Anyone have any ideas? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebradanio (13 Jul 2013)

*Long-jawed Orb-weaver Spider*

Long jawed Orb weaver spider


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Jul 2013)

Thanks mate. He's a bit of a stunner. Surprised I managed to get a shot using my phone 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kirk (13 Jul 2013)

Anyone have any ideas?

Yes, feed it to your fish or roll up a news paper


----------



## Alastair (13 Jul 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Thanks mate. He's a bit of a stunner. Surprised I managed to get a shot using my phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Me too considering the macro on these s4's is pretty crud. No manual macro either unlike my old s3

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Jul 2013)

Alastair said:


> Me too considering the macro on these s4's is pretty crud. No manual macro either unlike my old s3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2



Yeah I was really surprised at that even my s2 had a macro setting.... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danielgphelps (21 Jul 2013)

Interesting and nice shot.  Those fangs are creepy!


----------

